# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  विज्ञापन और नेटवर्क क्रैश का निहितार्थ : घर में घुसकर जेब से पैसा निकालने की कोशिश

## dkj

फ्लिपकार्ट विज्ञापन और नेटवर्क क्रैश का निहितार्थ : घर में घुसकर जेब से पैसा निकालने की कोशिश

----------


## dkj

Rana Yashwant : ६ अक्टूबर की सुबह जब दिल्ली के लोगों ने शहर का नामी गिरामी अखबार हाथ में लिया तो उसके पहले औऱ आखिरी पन्ने पर ई शापिंग की कंपनी फ्लिपकार्ट के विज्ञापन दिखे। बंपर डिस्काउंट का विज्ञापन। रसोई की जरुरत से लेकर टीवी लैपटॉप मोबाइल औऱ कई छोटी मोटी जरुरत तक की चीजों की ऑनलाइन बुकिंग का विज्ञापन। समय भी लिख दिया गया था- सुबह ८ बजे से। नतीजा ये हुआ कि कंपनी का नेटवर्क क्रैश कर गया। कहने का मतलब ये कि हिंदुस्तान में ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग के लिये इतने लोग आ गये कि ट्रैफिक कंजेशन ने सिस्टम ठप कर दिया।

----------


## dkj

घर के भीतर घुसकर जेब से पैसा निकालने की इतने बड़े पैमाने पर इस तरह की ये पहली कोशिश थी। तकनीक ने बाजार के लिये आप तक पहुंचने का रास्ता कितना आसान कर दिया है ये इसकी बेहतरीन मिसाल है। पैसा अगर नहीं भी है तो उसका किसी तरह से इंतजाम कर सामान खरीदने का लालच पैदा करता है ये बाजार। उसका अपना एक अर्थशास्त्र है जो आपको ये समझाता है कि अभी खऱीद लेने से तीस परसेंट या चालीस परसेंट की रकम बच जाएगी। कुल मिलाकर मोटी सी बात ये कि बचत का इत्मिनान पैदा कर दूसरे काम के लिये रखे आपके पैसे को खींचने का तंत्र विकसित हो रहा है। जैसे जैसे देश में स्मार्ट फोन की संख्या औऱ इंटरनेट कनेक्टिविटी बढेंगी हिंदुस्तान के बाजार को इसतरह के स्टिमुलेंट दिए जाएंगे ताकि उसकी परचेजिंग कैपेसिटी को उसकी वाजिब क्षमता से कहीं ज्यादा बढाया जा सके।

----------


## dkj

नतीजा ये होगा कि पारिवारिक और सामाजिक जिम्मेदारियों पर होनेवाले खर्चों में स्वाभाविक कटौती होगी जिसका असर आपको कभी सीधा नजर नहीं आएगा। केएफसी, मैक्डोनल्ड, डॉमिनोज़ जैसी कंपनियां एक मैसेज और कॉल पर आपके घर फास्ट फूड पहुंचा देती हैं। अब शर्ट, जूते, गॉगल्स, जींस और कई एसेसरीज ई शॉपिंग के जरिए २४ घंटे में आपतक डिलिवर कर दिए जाते हैं। और वो भी बाजार के दाम से कहीं कम पर । क्योंकि, स्टॉकिस्ट और रिटेलर का प्राफिट उन्हें जोड़ना नहीं पड़ता। बस अपना मुनाफा लेकर वो सामान आपतक पहुंचा देती हैं। लेकिन हमारा आपका पैसा देश के बाजार की जगह ऐसी कंपनियों के नेटवर्क में सर्कुलेट होता है। देशी दुकानदारों और बाजार के लिये यह एक दूसरे तरह का खतरा है।इंडिया न्यूज चैनल के मैनेजिंग एडिटर राणा यशवंत के फेसबुक वॉल से

----------


## dkj

देश की सबसे बड़ी ऑनलाइन ई-रिटेल कंपनी फ्लिपकार्ट डॉट कॉम ने सोमवार को कई उत्पादों पर भारी छूट दी। छूट का लाभ उठाने के लिए ग्राहक वेबसाइट पर टूट पड़े। इस दौरान वेबसाइट को एक अरब हिट मिले और इससे 10 करोड़ डॉलर (615 करोड़ रुपये) के सामान खरीदे गए।
बेंगलुरू की कंपनी ने यहां एक बयान जारी कर कहा, कि हमारी वेबसाइट को आज एक अरब हिट मिले और हमने 24 घंटे में 10 करोड़ डॉलर (615 करोड़ रुपये) बिक्री का लक्ष्य सिर्फ 10 घंटे में हासिल कर लिया। छूट का ऑफर शुरू होने के कुछ ही घंटे के भीतर बड़ी संख्या में लोगों द्वारा वेबसाइट खोलने के कारण वेबसाइट क्रैश दोपहर के वक्त क्रैश हो गई थी। इसके बाद सोशल मीडिया पर कंपनी के खिलाफ काफी शिकायते आने लगी कि वेबसाइट चल नहीं पा रही है और कंपनी ने छूट से पहले सामान के दाम बढ़ा दिए हैं।

----------


## dkj

एक आंतरिक सर्वर समस्या पैदा हो गई थी, जिसकी वजह से ट्रैफिक बढ़ने कारण कुछ समय के लिए ऑनलाइन ऑर्डर हासिल करने में दिक्कत आ गई थी। इस समस्या को दूर कर लिया गया है और ट्रैफिक क्षमता बढ़ा दी गई है। अब वेबसाइट को खोला जा सकता है।
सोमवार छह अक्टूबर का दिन कंपनी के लिए विशेष मायने रखता है। छह अक्टूबर यानी 6-10, का संबंध 610 से है। इसी संख्या के मकान में ही 2007 में फ्लिपकार्ट के सह-संस्थापक सचिन बंसल और बिन्नी बंसल ने देश की सबसे पहली ई-कॉमर्स कंपनी की अपनी यात्रा शुरू की थी। कंपनी ने इस दिन कई उत्पादों पर भारी छूट देने का फैसला किया। बंसल बंधुओं ने एक बयान में कहा, "यह हमारे लिए अभूतपूर्व दिन है। यह देश में हमारी अब तक की सबसे बड़ी बिक्री है। हम सुबह 8 बजे से ही ग्राहकों से मिल रही प्रतिक्रिया से उत्साहित हैं।
कंपनी ने प्रमुख समाचारपत्रों में छूट के विज्ञापन दिए थे। इसके कारण ग्राहक वेबसाइट पर सामान खरीदने के लिए टूट पड़े। कंपनी ने कहा, कि हमने भारतीय ई-कॉमर्स क्षेत्र में एक इतिहास रच दिया है। फ्लिपकार्ट किताबें, मीडिया, उपभोक्ता इलेक्ट्रॉनिक्स और जीवनशैली जैसी 70 श्रेणियों में 1.5 करोड़ उत्पाद बेचती है और देश के 50 शहरों में एक दिन के अंतर से आपूर्ति तथा 13 शहरों में उसी दिन आपूर्ति की गारंटी देती है। कंपनी के मुताबिक, उसके 2.2 करोड़ पंजीकृत उपयोगकर्ता हैं और हर रोज 40 करोड़ लोग वेबसाइट खोलते हैं। कंपनी ने ग्राहकों को समय पर सामानों की आपूर्ति करने के लिए 10 हजार फील्ड कर्मचारी तैनात किए हुए हैं।

----------


## dkj

Monday, 06 October 2014 23:20  
TAG: व्यापार व्यापार प्रौद्योगिकी
बेंगलुरू, 6 अक्टूबर (आईएएनएस)। देश की सबसे बड़ी ऑनलाइन ई-रिटेल कंपनी फ्लिपकार्ट डॉट कॉम की वेबसाइट सोमवार को क्रैश हो गई। 

वेबसाइट ने कई उत्पादों पर भारी छूट की पेशकश की थी, जिसे लेने के लिए लाखों लोगों ने वेबसाइट खोल ली, जिसके कारण ऑफर शुरू होने के कुछ ही घंटे के भीतर वेबसाइट क्रैश हो गई। 

कंपनी के एक प्रवक्ता ने यहां आईएएनएस से कहा, "एक आंतरिक सर्वर समस्या पैदा हो गई थी, जिसकी वजह से ट्रैफिक बढ़ने कारण कुछ समय के लिए ऑनलाइन ऑर्डर हासिल करने में दिक्कत आ गई थी। इस समस्या को दूर कर लिया गया है और ट्रैफिक क्षमता बढ़ा दी गई है। अब वेबसाइट को खोला जा सकता है।" 

सोमवार छह अक्टूबर का दिन कंपनी के लिए विशेष मायने रखता है। छह अक्टूबर यानी 6-10, का संबंध 610 से है। इसी संख्या के साथ 2007 में फ्लिपकार्ट के सह-संस्थापक सचिन बंसल और बिन्नी बंसल ने देश की सबसे पहली ई-कॉमर्स कंपनी की अपनी यात्रा शुरू की थी। कंपनी ने इस दिन कई उत्पादों पर भारी छूट देने का फैसला किया। 

कंपनी ने प्रमुख समाचारपत्रों में छूट के विज्ञापन दिए थे। इसके कारण ग्राहक वेबसाइट पर सामान खरीदने के लिए टूट पड़े। 

फ्लिपकार्ट किताबें, मीडिया, उपभोक्ता इलेक्ट्रॉनिक्स और जीवनशैली जैसी 70 श्रेणियों में 1.5 करोड़ उत्पाद बेचती है और देश के 50 शहरों में एक दिन के अंतर से आपूर्ति तथा 13 शहरों में उसी दिन आपूर्ति की गारंटी देती है। 

कंपनी के मुताबिक, उसके 2.2 करोड़ पंजीकृत उपयोगकर्ता हैं और हर रोज 40 करोड़ लोग वेबसाइट खोलते हैं। 

कंपनी ने ग्राहकों को समय पर सामानों की आपूर्ति करने के लिए 10 हजार फील्ड कर्मचारी तैनात किए हुए हैं। 

इंडो-एशियन न्यूज सर्विस।

----------


## dkj

> नतीजा ये होगा कि पारिवारिक और सामाजिक जिम्मेदारियों पर होनेवाले खर्चों में स्वाभाविक कटौती होगी जिसका असर आपको कभी सीधा नजर नहीं आएगा। केएफसी, मैक्डोनल्ड, डॉमिनोज़ जैसी कंपनियां एक मैसेज और कॉल पर आपके घर फास्ट फूड पहुंचा देती हैं। अब शर्ट, जूते, गॉगल्स, जींस और कई एसेसरीज ई शॉपिंग के जरिए २४ घंटे में आपतक डिलिवर कर दिए जाते हैं। और वो भी बाजार के दाम से कहीं कम पर । क्योंकि, स्टॉकिस्ट और रिटेलर का प्राफिट उन्हें जोड़ना नहीं पड़ता। बस अपना मुनाफा लेकर वो सामान आपतक पहुंचा देती हैं। लेकिन हमारा आपका पैसा देश के बाजार की जगह ऐसी कंपनियों के नेटवर्क में सर्कुलेट होता है। देशी दुकानदारों और बाजार के लिये यह एक दूसरे तरह का खतरा है।इंडिया न्यूज चैनल के मैनेजिंग एडिटर राणा यशवंत के फेसबुक वॉल से


..............................

----------

